# Longchamp Le Pliage - long VS short handles



## Q.Li

*Hi everyone!*

*Even though the question is simple doesn't mean finding the answer is.*

*I'm planning of purchasing a schoolbag, too be more specific the Longchamp Le Pliage  in size M. My problem is that I can't seem to make up my mind **whether to go with the long handles or the short ones. Please tell me which one you'd go with and why. *

*Thank you for your answer!*

*Kindest Regards*
*Q.Li*


----------



## bagaholic85

Q.Li....two things.  1) for the schoolbag i would recommend long handle (even though i voted for short) and 2) the large Le Pliage bag is the one people use for books.  the medium is too small (its more of a purse).  I used longchamps through college and i found them to make wonderful bookbags.  let us know what you decide!


----------



## SuLi

^ I agree.  I had several different sizes when I was in college.  Although I used my backpack for toting books and notebooks, if I had to use the Longchamp for school, I would have used the larger tote with the longer handles.


----------



## ami kio

Longer handles, definitely!  It'd be a struggle getting stuff in/out of the short handled version while carrying the bag.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Get the long handles. I'd get the bigger bag for school to, the medium is too small for textbooks and all the other stuff you end up carrying.


----------



## laksalala

get the long handles....i have the short handles and i find it hard to get things out of it


----------



## Babyjlo

The long handled ones are made in China, the short are made in France. If that makes any difference? 
I only carry the short. Even if they are full. Not because of the China thing, I don't like the look of the long handles. And I've never seen them look chic on anyone like the short ones do. Plus it's not good for your back or shoulders to carry a bag that's so heavy you can't hold it in your hand.


----------



## drdreawisc

Long is definitely good for school.  I might go with short if you are using it as a purse, but with books and stuff, the long are way more functional.  Like BagsRmyLife said, the medium wouldn't fit books, but if you were planning on leaving your books in a locker or something and only bringing pens, water bottle, etc., the medium would be fine.

I have two large with long handles and they have been perfect for school!


----------



## sitigirlie

I'll go with the long handles, especially the large one. The medium one is too small for heavy textbooks and files. I won't recommend the short handled ones for school because I can bet that you'll get tired carrying the big bag around campus.


----------



## ColdSteel

I'd say size up to a large and get the long handles. The large holds so much - I took mine to Eastern Europe and managed to pack in, on an average day...
-A sweater (to wrap my precious camera in)
-My precious camera (Canon EOS 20D)
-Notebook
-Sketchbook
-Pens, pencils
-iPod and Headphones
-Sandals (usually my Rainbows, because tromping around in Gentle Souls boots wasn't always weather friendly)
-Water
-Wallet
-Sunglasses


----------



## Florasun

Long handles! I also like the large - it is so handy for a multitude of purposes.


----------



## nico

Just repeating what everyone else said... I recommend the large with long handles. I'm using it for school right now, and I also use it for travel. It's perfect. 

Both the long handles and short handles are made in France.


----------



## Bay

I like the long handles, mostly because I like to be able to carry it over my shoulder.


----------



## bagaholic85

Babyjlo said:


> The long handled ones are made in China, the short are made in France. If that makes any difference?



where did you get this information?  i thought all le pliages are made in france....


----------



## drdreawisc

bagaholic85 said:


> where did you get this information?  i thought all le pliages are made in france....




They just started making some of them in China.  The last time I bought a long-handled one was this spring and it was made in France.

Babyjlo will have to tell you where she got the long handles vs. short handles info. I didn't know that.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Isn't it stamped right on the back of the flap where it's made? I thought all of the Longchamp was made in France too..


----------



## bagaholic85

drdreawisc said:


> They just started making some of them in China.  The last time I bought a long-handled one was this spring and it was made in France.
> 
> Babyjlo will have to tell you where she got the long handles vs. short handles info. I didn't know that.



As far as i knew they started making some leather goods in china (wallets, bags, etc) but pliages are made in france.  I have a few longchamp pliage bags and they all came with cards that say made in france....long handles and short...


----------



## evil queen

Just bought a couple of short handle medium and large sized le plaiges in the Madrid airport Dutyfree, all made in China.


----------



## Karenina

I have the medium bag with the long handles and I use it as a handbag. I prefer the long handles but I do have 2 small young children so a bag that goes over my shoulders is a must! I agree the medium is too small to use as a school bag. I use my large when I travel or have to carry around a change of clothes etc. It is the perfect size for that. The med is more for use as a handbag.


----------



## Karenina

evil queen said:


> Just bought a couple of short handle medium and large sized le plaiges in the Madrid airport Dutyfree, all made in China.


 

Ha Ha!!! I was just in the Madrid airport in that same store last week. I was sooo tempted to buy another one!!!


----------



## reon

if it is for school.. the longer handle is better.
school bags that you have to carry on ur arm may be too heavy after awhile


----------



## Babyjlo

Re the China thing, there was a panicked thread here recently from a tpfer who received her Le Pliage with a big made in China label on it and thought it was a fake, some other Longchamp experts pointed out that the long handled ones are made in China. Mine are all short handled and have made in France stamped on them.


----------



## saribeee

I like the long handles. Especially if you are using it for school. My school bags always got very heavy and I think it would be easier to carry on your shoulder rather than in your hands


----------



## snj

i have large with long handle. i used it to carry my T42 laptop. the strap is very comfy.


----------



## MissThing

Babyjlo said:


> The long handled ones are made in China, the short are made in France. If that makes any difference?
> I only carry the short. Even if they are full. Not because of the China thing, I don't like the look of the long handles. And I've never seen them look chic on anyone like the short ones do. Plus it's not good for your back or shoulders to carry a bag that's so heavy you can't hold it in your hand.


 
I just checked my long-handled tote and it's made in France :shame: not that the country of origin should make a difference... (if  Longchamps is a quality brand), surely it's the OP's usage that counts?

anyhoo... I have two long handled totes for carrying when I need to stuff around, day trips, or as a 'jacket' for a valuable bag. I want to get a short handled one sometime but for now only the long handled ones serve my purposes.


----------



## Chaneller

I prefer the long handle one.


----------



## jcriley5

Long for sure.  The straps are sooo comfortable over your shoulder so I think it would be easier.  i carry my heavy laptop around and it is still comfortable.


----------



## noxxy

i prefer the shorter handles, looks classier..use it for sch purpose though i didnt really have to carry lots of books.. just a text and some notes plus my own stuff. I have a white and black which are made in france..


----------



## doreenjoy

Babyjlo said:


> The long handled ones are made in China, the short are made in France. If that makes any difference?


 
I don't think this is the case. I just bought a long handled large and it was made in France. 

I've been told that only certain "popular colors" are made in China. All others are still made in France. If you search for previous threads, they're talking that certain colors are made in China. This particular thread is really old; there are more recent ones that state the color info.


----------



## Lululovebags

i like the long handles as they keep my hands free for more shopping!


----------



## hktaitai

doreenjoy said:


> I don't think this is the case. I just bought a long handled large and it was made in France.
> 
> I've been told that only certain "popular colors" are made in China. All others are still made in France. If you search for previous threads, they're talking that certain colors are made in China. This particular thread is really old; there are more recent ones that state the color info.


An SA of a Longchamp shop in Hong Kong has recently suggested the same thing, that some Pliage in certain colours, long- or short-handled, are made in China.  She couldn't be sure if it is the same in other countries, though - for instance, would it be possible that all Pliage bags available in Paris are still made in France, regardless of colours? Could anyone help please? I'll have my friend who's now in Paris bring some back if they are made in France  Thanks loads.


----------



## sw0pp

I've checked the tags on some pliages I liked and it's pretty inconsistent... e.g. models within the same colors vary on china/france. the grey small pliage is made in france while the large shopper is made in china. the large shopper in navy is made in france again and so on... I'd just check inside each time I buy


----------



## frenchtoast

Long handles! It's easier to go on your shoulder, and perfect for school


----------



## Ryan

hktaitai said:


> An SA of a Longchamp shop in Hong Kong has recently suggested the same thing, that some Pliage in certain colours, long- or short-handled, are made in China. She couldn't be sure if it is the same in other countries, though - for instance, would it be possible that all Pliage bags available in Paris are still made in France, regardless of colours? Could anyone help please? I'll have my friend who's now in Paris bring some back if they are made in France  Thanks loads.


 
When I visited the Longchamp store in Paris last spring they had Made in China bags there, alongside Made in France.  You just have to look at the tag in each purse.

Ryan


----------



## bagaholic85

sw0pp said:


> I've checked the tags on some pliages I liked and it's pretty inconsistent... e.g. models within the same colors vary on china/france. the grey small pliage is made in france while the large shopper is made in china. the large shopper in navy is made in france again and so on... I'd just check inside each time I buy



i was told from a SA that it goes by demand.  i.e. saks orders 5,000 gray bags, they get made in china, small retailer places order for 500, they get made in france.  so by the time they make it to the stores, its likely that both will be along side eachother.


----------



## LindaP

I would go for long handles because they're more versatile!

Linda


----------



## PJMac

I have the long handled one for school but i also have the size large, which i totally recommend. It all just depends what your carrying around with you for school. In mine i kept 3 notebooks a sweatshift and a water bottle, and there was room to spare! I like to have a hands free bag in school, especially because in my college you had to walk (in the freezing cold of albany NY) to get to another building. With my totally bulky but very warm coat a long handled bag was ideal. Good luck choosing!


----------



## ballet_russe

Babyjlo said:


> The long handled ones are made in China, the short are made in France. If that makes any difference?



sorry but i do not think this is true.  bags are made in those countries but it does not depend on length of handle.


i own long and short


----------



## lanasyogamama

drdreawisc said:


> They just started making some of them in China.  The last time I bought a long-handled one was this spring and it was made in France.
> 
> Babyjlo will have to tell you where she got the long handles vs. short handles info. I didn't know that.



I heard the more popular colors were China and the lesser were France.

I got a large, long handled Bilberry LP a couple months ago, and it was made in France.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Oops, sorry my post was repetitive.


----------



## eloa

am in a dilema as well. I used to have a large short handle and its a pain taking out stuff out from the bag when standing but it has a classier look I agree.  Maybe buy a long and a short one?? P


----------



## hktaitai

bagaholic85 said:


> i was told from a SA that it goes by demand.  i.e. saks orders 5,000 gray bags, they get made in china, small retailer places order for 500, they get made in france.  so by the time they make it to the stores, its likely that both will be along side eachother.


Thank you all, *bagaholic*, *sw0pp *and *Ryan *, for the interesting/helpful info. I ended up getting one with long handles (China) and two with short handles (France)! Cheers!!


----------



## DahliaMorie

Hi all!

I'm very 19-year-old fair asian.

I'm getting my first Longchamp LP this month after getting my pay from an internship.  Definitely getting a short handle medium size bag. I love that it looks chic-er than the long handle one. 

I'm deciding between Bilberry, Dusty Pink and Graphite though. I cannot make up my mind! Bilberry is sold out at all boutiques though. I don't know if I should wait or get the dusty pink or graphite one. 

I'm about as fair as the girl in this photo (http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f84/sabrinatay/IMG_1298-2.jpg) and she's carrying the dusty pink version of the bag!!! Which really, made me consider dusty pink 

Any advice?


----------



## karo

I would definitely recommend the long handles. I have bags with both short and long handles, but for carrying a lot of stuff I always take the one with long handles.

BTW I think right now all their bags are made in China - I just bought the short handles one and it says made in China, while last year I bought one with long handles and it was made in France.


----------



## DahliaMorie

Karo: Really? I like the short handles more though. If I'm ever going to get another LP, I'll get one in long handles. Given the durability and versatility, I can foresee myself getting another one after making the first step.


----------



## sw0pp

I think the dusty pink is more prone to get dirty than graphite or bilberry. I was also in Singapore when I was on the hunt for my kiwi pliage ^^ but they only had classic colors when I started to be interested... 



DahliaMorie said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm very 19-year-old fair asian.
> 
> I'm getting my first Longchamp LP this month after getting my pay from an internship.  Definitely getting a short handle medium size bag. I love that it looks chic-er than the long handle one.
> 
> I'm deciding between Bilberry, Dusty Pink and Graphite though. I cannot make up my mind! Bilberry is sold out at all boutiques though. I don't know if I should wait or get the dusty pink or graphite one.
> 
> I'm about as fair as the girl in this photo (http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f84/sabrinatay/IMG_1298-2.jpg) and she's carrying the dusty pink version of the bag!!! Which really, made me consider dusty pink
> 
> Any advice?


----------



## AnneHathaway

DahliaMorie said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm very 19-year-old fair asian.
> 
> I'm getting my first Longchamp LP this month after getting my pay from an internship.  Definitely getting a short handle medium size bag. I love that it looks chic-er than the long handle one.
> 
> I'm deciding between Bilberry, Dusty Pink and Graphite though. I cannot make up my mind! Bilberry is sold out at all boutiques though. I don't know if I should wait or get the dusty pink or graphite one.
> 
> I'm about as fair as the girl in this photo (http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f84/sabrinatay/IMG_1298-2.jpg) and she's carrying the dusty pink version of the bag!!! Which really, made me consider dusty pink
> 
> Any advice?



So I am a very fair American caucasian white girl. So what if you are fair like it's some kind of superiority thing. Blech. How does that have anything to do with buying a pliage tote.


----------



## bag^lover

AnneHathaway said:


> So I am a very fair American caucasian white girl. So what if you are fair like it's some kind of superiority thing. Blech. How does that have anything to do with buying a pliage tote.


 
I think she was just trying to ask if the colour of the bag will match with her skin colour like how we will match the colour of our clothes will match our bags.


----------



## BagLuver

^^I think she's just trying to decide what would look best with her skintone.  

*DahliaMorie*, I think they all would look nice on you.  For me the dusty pink would not go as well with my wardrobe, so I would go with with Bilberry or Graphite.


----------



## Ania

How do you carry your bags? I don't like carrying bags on my shoulder (it strains it and the straps ALWAYS slip off...) and also find that carrying things on my forearm, I'm able to cart around heavier things and for longer periods of time... I use two size "M"s with short handles and a long handled "Shopper" as bookbags and I much prefer the sh "M"s.


----------



## Ania

DahliaMorie said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm very 19-year-old fair asian.
> 
> I'm getting my first Longchamp LP this month after getting my pay from an internship.  Definitely getting a short handle medium size bag. I love that it looks chic-er than the long handle one.
> 
> I'm deciding between Bilberry, Dusty Pink and Graphite though. I cannot make up my mind! Bilberry is sold out at all boutiques though. I don't know if I should wait or get the dusty pink or graphite one.
> 
> I'm about as fair as the girl in this photo (http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f84/sabrinatay/IMG_1298-2.jpg) and she's carrying the dusty pink version of the bag!!! Which really, made me consider dusty pink
> 
> Any advice?



I think they'll all go well with your skin tone... Pick the one which would go best with the colours you normally wear - that way you can get the most use out of it!


----------



## hellsangel227

The dusty rose LP will look great with your skin tone =) Go for it if you like it!


----------



## AnneHathaway

Babyjlo said:


> The long handled ones are made in China, the short are made in France. If that makes any difference?
> I only carry the short. Even if they are full. Not because of the China thing, I don't like the look of the long handles. And I've never seen them look chic on anyone like the short ones do. Plus it's not good for your back or shoulders to carry a bag that's so heavy you can't hold it in your hand.




Actually that's a false statement. Did you reach that conclusion on your own? Get set, all the le pliage bags are going to soon be made in China. Where do people get their nonsense reasoning.


----------



## Rose100

I would do long handles and large. Medium is too small for a school bag.


----------



## doreenjoy

Ania said:


> I think they'll all go well with your skin tone... Pick the one which would go best with the colours you normally wear - that way you can get the most use out of it!


 
I agree. Go with the color that makes you sing!


----------



## simpleqrl

definitely long for me!


----------



## gabz

personally i have 1 of each and love both


----------



## foxgal

OP - thanks for this post...I'm considering a large Pliage and was wondering the exact same thing! 

Most seem to prefer the long, and so would I as I like to carry on my shoulder....BUT I'm mostly going to use this for travel and am most interested in the fact I can fold up the bag to get inside another until I need it. Can the large handles fold or roll up too, or would large handles make it too big to put inside another bag?


----------



## pandorabox

drdreawisc said:


> They just started making some of them in China.  The last time I bought a long-handled one was this spring and it was made in France.
> 
> Babyjlo will have to tell you where she got the long handles vs. short handles info. I didn't know that.



I went to Lord and Taylor two days ago and picked up the same bag (color and handles) , both long handles, and two of them said they were made in China and the other one said made in France.


----------



## foxgal

I'm going to bump this...anyone have ideas on my post above about long handles squishing into other bags?


----------



## afiza

just to correct...
i just got  mine LC from paris lafayette longchamp boutique. mine is small lepliage with short handle...it's MADE IN CHINA. just to say that Longchamp is also cutting cost by having a plant in China... i was devastated but it is still the original one. u know a fake one when the handles get frayed to soon.


----------



## handbag*girl

I like the short handles bags. I find it if I carry all of that weight over your shoulder it can be painful.


----------



## MsReya

An old thread, but I'll answer anyway  I prefer handheld bags, so LePliage is not any different, all of mine are with short handles. 

Foxgal, I think the longer handles would fold just fine, they're not that stiff and will soften in use anyway. I've folded my short handled ones into smaller handbags (Birkin and Picotin among others) and the folded handles make it a bit bulky, but they'll fit just fine


----------



## nekostar0412

I used a long handled shopper in college, and it was perfect.  I prefer to wear my purses on my shoulder to keep my hands free, especially when walking to class or shopping.  Now that I'm older, I am contemplating a short-handled Le Pliage, but we shall see...



foxgal said:


> I'm going to bump this...anyone have ideas on my post above about long handles squishing into other bags?


Yes, I can attest to folding up my large shopper and putting it into another bag.  The purse itself folds up nicely, but the handles will be a little long.  As the previous poster said in reply to your question, the handles will soften with use, so it will cause a little bulk, but nothing to worry about


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

I know everyone's already given their opinions on long vs. short handles, but I'm debating a short handle medium tote on eBay because it's the color I want and I'm desperate even though I'd prefer long handles. I like to have my bags go over my shoulder, and I know it's possible with the short handles, but is it comfortable or is it awkward? Does anyone have any pictures?


----------



## Bunny Muffins

TheyCallMeDiva said:
			
		

> I know everyone's already given their opinions on long vs. short handles, but I'm debating a short handle medium tote on eBay because it's the color I want and I'm desperate even though I'd prefer long handles. I like to have my bags go over my shoulder, and I know it's possible with the short handles, but is it comfortable or is it awkward? Does anyone have any pictures?



I don't have any pics, but I must bought my first short handle long champ and went shopping at the mall with it and it was great. I bought I might consider it irritated try info to shop with limited access, but that was no no try the case. It was comfortable. I had my keys,phone, come try over pouch, and clutch and it was great.


----------



## 4LeafClover

bagaholic85 said:


> Q.Li....two things.  1) for the schoolbag i would recommend long handle (even though i voted for short) and 2) the large Le Pliage bag is the one people use for books.  the medium is too small (its more of a purse).  I used longchamps through college and i found them to make wonderful bookbags.  let us know what you decide!


 
+1 

I use my long handles for work and schlepping everything I can think of.  IMO, the short handles look more elegant and I use those when I don't have to carry a lot of stuff and don't need to be hands-free. Although I find that I can fit the short handles over my arm, too.


----------



## ooh1220

I prefer long handle since it could be handheld if you may too... Check in the photo below who is using it the way I meant...


----------



## Minne Bags

ooh1220 said:


> I prefer long handle since it could be handheld if you may too... Check in the photo below who is using it the way I meant...




In the photo that you posted, Kate Middleton is holding the short-handled tote. But, it is possible to carry the long-handled tote as a handheld, but it may drag the ground if you're on the petite side.


----------



## Anya20

I prefer short handles because I find them more comfortable.


----------



## Pinkcooper

I just got my first longchamp lp! For the past few days I couldn't decide on the sh or lh but ended up getting the sh because I liked the way it looked better


----------



## mimika

Definitely the long handle! Just so much more practical.  I use my long handle for travelling as its such a convenient and lightweight travel bag


----------



## GGGirl

Large with sh. For some reason the LH straps do not stay on my shoulder. So I prefer handheld. GL with your decision.[emoji41]


----------



## Jnly

I agree! My longchamp planetes would not stay on my shoulder!!


----------



## Twoo

I like both and I have both. But I find long handles more practical.


----------



## Diorlvlover

I prefer short handles over the long ones because the LC 'long' handles are way too long for my short body.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Long handles for me as they are easier and lighter for me to carry but short handles emit that air of chicness when  
carried in the crook of the arm.


----------



## Naminami

I prefer long handles


----------



## pbnjam

I like the short handles only because long handles don't stay on my shoulders. Both look great!


----------



## keiraliew

Short handle is just nice for the small size bag. But it is better to have a long handle for school stuff.


----------



## ms_emkay24

Short handle because my hair always gets caught as I wear the long handle bags on my shoulder. I just purchased a SH medium Le Pliage [emoji4]


----------



## AmyEclectic

Long handle. 1. Both my hands are free 2. feels more secure and 3. my bags are always heavy because I carry to much stuff around.
I don't like the short handles on my Neo. Although I don't mind them on my cuir  (maybe because the cuir can still be carried over the shoulder despite it has short handles).


----------



## Lemer11040

Long handle .


----------



## vickyvictoria

Long Handle - easier to carry and be hands free


----------

